# FEE AT 17TH AVE BOAT RAMP



## kmac (Jan 8, 2009)

IS THERE A FEE AT THE 17TH AVE BOAT RAMP? IF SO HOW DOES IT WORK? DO YOU HAVE TO HAVE A PASS OR THEY HAVE BOX FOR PAYMENT ? HOW MUCH IS IT ? IS THERE ALREADY A POST ON THIS TOPIC?I SAW A SIGN BACK IN NOVEMBER WHEN I WAS LEAVING. ALSO NEW MEMBER


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

The pensacola side of 3 mile is free the last time I used it. The gulfbreeze side has a fee.


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

It might be five bucks now. The city boat ramps were gonna start charging a fee but I'm not sure when it started.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

As of 1/1/09 all City of Pensacola ramps have a $5 per launch fee. There is also a $25 yearly pass available. I heard they would be collecting at ramp via some sort of drop box and the honor system. However, I havent seen any collection boxes up yet. When I went to get the yearly pass on 12/31/08, I was only the tenth person to get a pass. Maybe the thing is a hoax??????


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic246865-2-1.aspx#bm247004


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BudYsr (1/19/2009)*It might be five bucks now. The city boat ramps were gonna start charging a fee but I'm not sure when it started.


It has already started and I believe that is a city ramp. But I am not sure if they have a collection system in place or not yet. City residents can buy a pass for $25 and non-residents $75. It's outrageous. You can believe they will never get me to launch at any of the ramps again. I used Texar at times. It was the only semi decent ramp that was kept up at all that the city ran. 

http://www.pnj.com/article/20081210/NEWS01/812100352


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

I use navy point and I know its not in the city. I guess we are fortunate that it's a county ramp.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Kinda thought that pretty sticker on the side of my boat...oh... and the one on my trailer I have to pay for each year covered these costs. Oh well. Guess that money is going into some other retirement budget. Guess I will be going to get my launching permit this week. Still ALOT cheaper than dry-store or slip fees.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

There is no paymentboxinstalled at the 17th street ramp...yet, (I was there last night)There is a sign up that says it is $5 dollars to launch and it has the info for the yearly passes. I have launched at least3 times this month, and I still have no idea where or how to pay...I will get the pass at some point if I ever have a weekday off.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Glastronix (1/19/2009)*There is no paymentboxinstalled at the 17th street ramp...yet, (I was there last night)There is a sign up that says it is $5 dollars to launch and it has the info for the yearly passes. I have launched at least3 times this month, and I still have no idea where or how to pay...I will get the pass at some point if I ever have a weekday off.


You have to staple it to the post !!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The City does not charge to use it's parks, why doboaters have to pay for boat launch ?? The city spends more money maintaining parks than boat launches. What a croc. Enforcement ?? how ? Hire someone to do the job ? Smaller Govt.not more money to spend.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

As I said before, I still own a house in the city and I'll be glad to buy a parking pass for someone since I dont own a boat and probably wont for awhile..


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

wait till spring its coming


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey guys its coming in the county as well.

I nabbed my city council man in his driveway one afternoon in October and gave him a piece of my mind. I am extremely disappointed that the government we had in place could not figure out how to pay for services with the money they already get. As you can tell, if you live in the city,I wasnt the only one who was disappointed with their performance. I beleive we voted out at least 3 of the city council members. The county commisioners have tabled several discussions about launch fees. You can bet they are watching the city residents reactions to this. With fuel prices in the $4 range last summer every person who took a boat last year paid more taxes to the local coffers than most. 

The city never did maintain the ramps at Bayview park. after every storm they rebuild docks but never fixed the launch with the whole in the ramp at the north launch.

If you dont agree with the fee please let our new city council members know.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

wld1985 thats real nice of you, I have my pass already but if you would ever like to go out Id be glad to take you. :angel


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

The fee kinda sucks for sure, BUT if they actually use it to keep the ramps up and keepsand out of the way, it is worth it, especially if you fish a lot and use it a lot. Hell Jims fish camp is HORRIBLE and he charges $3 plus if you have another car your taxed again.

If you have to pay $75 and use the ramp 2 times a month its a average of $3 and some change a trip. So if you go more than 2 times a month and I do, probably 8 times a month, I end up paying like a $1.25 a trip. Luckly I only have to pay $25 so that really nothing for the benefit of the 17th st launch. Gas cost, so going else where for me is not worth it for the time and gas it takes to go elsewhere.

different strokes for different folks


----------

